# MayoClinic.com - Fatigue: When to rest, when to worry



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Link to the full article:http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/fatigue/HQ00673Brief excerpts from the article:Fatigue: When to rest, when to worryFatigue can have many causes - from lack of sleep to lack of exercise. But fatigue may also signal other health problems. Here are some tips on interpreting what causes fatigue and how to beat it.Some days you're so low on energy that you're drowsy by lunchtime and in need of a nap by midafternoon. What's making you so tired all the time? Stress, poor eating habits, overwork, even medical treatments can wear you down.Most of the time, fatigue can be traced to one or more of your habits or routines. You have the power to put the vitality back in your life.Why so weary?Taking a quick inventory of the things that might be responsible for your fatigue is the first step toward relief. Fatigue can have a variety of lifestyle causes, including:* Lack of sleep. * Stress and anxiety.* Inactivity. * Eating habits. * Certain medications. The article goes on to discuss things you can do to combat fatigue. This article is directed at general fatigue, not ME patients, but we've had a lot of people dropping by lately complaining of fatigue, so thought it might be a helpful article to post!


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks M&M


----------

